# You have my pigeon?? Introducing Snowflake!!



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi all,
I received a call 2 days ago from the rspca (animal shelter) saying that they had received a pigeon and that the leg band on it's leg had been identified as one of my pigeons  I was not at home and instantly distressed thinking that my loft somehow had opened or all of my pigeons had escaped somehow! I rushed over to them thinking all of the way...'If you have found one of my pigeons, what about the other 11 of them!!!'.
I got there and spoke to the girl at the counter explaining I had received the call...she checked her books and said 'Yes, we have a pigeon and have called up the Pigeon Club and the Ring keeper has identified it as one of your bands...here is a number sit down and we will call you so you can identify it shortly'
I sat down and waited...what seemed like a lifetime later another girl called my name and ushered me through to the back area where they kept smaller animals and birds. She looked around and located the cage number and said..here it is.
I looked at the pigeon...It was a rec. white looking fantail pigeon...'This is not my Pigeon!!' I exclaimed extremely relieved that my pigeons where hopefully still safe in their loft at home. Phew!!
Long story short she then explained that the club had this bird registered as mine...I called the club and they said that the pigeon bands where listed as mine, and they had no other way of identifying where this pigeon had come from...according to them...it was owned by me??
The girl at the shelter explained that if it wasn't mine they had no other way of identifying an owner and if it wasn't 'adopted' out to someone it's fate may not be 'that good'.
I could not believe even in an animal shelter, there still seemed to be a feeling of dislike for this bird as it was 'only a pigeon'!!
Ofcourse...not that long later...after filling out a few forms and paying for the 'boarding fees' associated with keeping this pigeon with them, the pigeon...who I have named 'Snowflake' was safely sitting along side me in my car hearing news of how she was going to come home and meet her new Pigeon friends.

Sooo...without further adue, I would like to introduce a new friend...Snowflake to PigeonTalk...she is an absolutely gorgeous White Fantailed Pigeon...she is currently in quarantine in a seperate cage...waiting to join up with the Dirty Dozen...to make the Bakers Dozen....I'm waiting on my camera batteries to charge up so I can get some pics on here to show you her...pics very soon.

Regards
Alaska


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hi Alaska!*

I was just thinking about you and wondering how ELLE and the gang are doing! Lo and behold, here is your new post!  

I bet Snowflake is a beauty! Can't wait to see pictures!

How odd about the band! I still don't understand how Snowflake got your band or did I miss something in the "translation?!"

Anyway, Snowflake will have a WONDERFUL home! Do update ASAP! Pesky camera batteries! 

oh yes, HOW IS EVERYONE??? Has ELLE's named changed? Is he producing many new babies???

Because I do not believe in "accidents," Snowflake came to you for a reason. Only time will tell but one thing for sure, you BOTH will benefit!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alaska, Snowflake is just about the luckiest pigeon I know to have found a home with you. Good for you keeping her.

Maggie


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Shi and Maggie 
Snowflake definately is a beauty...this mix up has been quite odd...as the band on her leg is not one of my numbers...however in the ring keepers book this number is registered to me?? I think it is poor book keeping on behalf of the ring keeper...which concerns me...how many other pigeons are getting lost and muddled because of this?
Basically this band is not mine...and hence Snowflake is not from my loft...however this band is the only identification on the pigeon. I asked the ring keeper to call other people around that number to see if they kept similar breeds of pigeon...he said he would make some calls, but as yet he hasn't been able to find anyone. So for now Snowflake is visiting me and I will keep her in good care until someone comes forward as her owner.

Batteries are full...here are some pics of her:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=snowflake.jpg
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=snowflake2.jpg

As for Elle...ot...HE definately is a BOY
Elliot due to HIS size has taken over as the leader of the group...pecking order number one!! He towers over the others (even his little sis Noir), and has mated with Fluff (Cecil and Ruby's first born) and they have attempted to produce three pairs of little Elliots and Fluffs so far...however due to not wanting to overcrowd the loft...for now I have been replacing the eggs for fakes.

I'll keep you posted as to the progress on what is happening with Snowflake.

Regards
Alaska


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Golly, Alaska

She is stunning. I would go by the old saying "finders, keepers". 

Maggie


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well done for taking in this 'not your' pidge, Alaska! She is a real beauty.

Our own Snowflake would be very jealousof that wonderful tail 

John


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Snowflake is a great looking fantail.VERY lucky to have you.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Maggie, It certainly is tempting to go by the 'finders keepers' saying she definately is a stunner, however for now I'm keeping in mind that if the rightful owner does pop up, it is best to get her back there. After all I would be devastated if I lost her myself. I'll have to see how things pan out.
John... I'm certain your Snowflake is just as precious  After all when it Snows there are many beautiful Snowflakes that come down to us.
Victor, thanks...looks like a few Fantails are getting around lately...I hope Uchiwa and your new group are settling in nicely.
Snowflake still looks to be quite young...her cere is not white yet...also I think it odd that you would let such a young Fantail (of all breeds) out to fly? It does look like she has been through a bit by the appearance of her tail feathers, she has been lice sprayed, had some preventative meds and is getting vitamins in her food and water and is being watched closely to make sure she is ok.

Regards
Alaska


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Snowflake is a lovely bird, and I'm sure she is enjoying your wonderful accomodations.

You are right to try to find the owner, as I'm sure you and I would want the same if one of our birds is lost.

Meanwhile....enjoy the company, and thank you for sharing.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alaska, 

What a weird thing to happen, and quite a scary call to get! The idea that your loft door was open and your birds got out would be horrifying! I'm glad this wasn't the case.

Snowflake is a beauty and this was a strange sequence of coincidences. Perhaps this is a sign that she's meant to be with you She's in good hands for sure and will be very loved, if you can't locate the real owner.

Thanks for the new pictures and this unusual story. I'm glad to hear Elle and the others are doing well too. Can't wait to see new pictures of "HIM"


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Golly, Alaska
> 
> She is stunning. I would go by the old saying "finders, keepers".
> 
> Maggie


I would say "DITTO" too. However, I understand why you would want to be sure the owner was found! That is one BEAUTIFUL bird! I sure would like to know his/her story! That is ONE lucky bird to be in your care! 

I, too, hope they get the numbers straightened out! That's SCARY!

When you have time, I know we would ALL like to see a "comparison" picture of MR. ELLE standing next to his "lesser" sibling or EVEN his MATE!  THANK YOU IN ADVANCE...


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

*...*

shes picture prfect lol congrats


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a gorgeous pigeon! Great story and well done!

Terry


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks all, Snowflake is improving daily...some things I haven't mentioned in all the busy-ness of it all was that when I got her she was making an odd beak opening movement, similar to a canker type movement, I treated her for this and she has stopped doing it...also when I sprayed her for mites she literally looked like a dalmation, with black flecks (mites) all through her white feathers when they got wet. These too are gone. The last thing I need to get fixed are small lesions on her feet...there are a few on each foot, and they look like small scabs like they have been hit against something causing a small crater and have started to scab.
Does anyone know of any type of cream or ointment I could use to help heal up her feet?
She continues to have her vitamins and is looking much perkier and brighter every day 

As for Elle I tried yesterday to get a pic of him standing beside his Sis Noir, but he is so darn stubborn he just flaps around madly and then tells me off with a lot of head bobbing and cooing (he is saying don't mess with the boss!...lol)...I'll keep trying, I did get a pic of him with Fluff, showing them in love in their new nest box that was just literally built.....they have been needing a nest box and I built it yesterday...while I was building it Elle jumped in and claimed it mid-building...and started telling me off...so I left it the way he liked it...lol

Oops...almost forget the pic...here it is:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=elleandfluff.jpg
Regards
Alaska


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Thanks, Alaska!*

How funny! I'm sure Mr. ELLE knows what he wants! LOL  I just can't get over how beautiful they are! Well, I guess with size, also comes ATTITUDE! Believe me, with Mr. Squeaks, I know ALL about Attitude!  

Whoa! With those problems, Snowflake is SURE in better hands with you!! Too bad, "previous owner," you LOST a beautiful bird! And good riddance!

WAY TO GO, ALASKA!! Snowflake has it made!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a beautiful bird. Considering the circumstance I don't think it will be easy to locate the owner of this awsome bird.

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alaska, 

Great update on Snowflake and it sounds like you're already doing wonders for her I think any type of human topical antibiotic cream would be ok on her feet. Not sure which brands or kinds they sell in Australia though

Elle and sis Noir are just gorgeous, robust birds...but you know this I can tell you just made the nest box, the sticker is still on the wood, lol Great job though, very neatly constructed and very cozy looking.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Alaska,

That is such a sweet story. I think Snowflake is just beautiful, and very lucky that circumstances brought her to your home.

Feather


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Alaska. Beautiful story, beautiful bird!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi all,
Thanks, Snowflake is looking SO much better than when she came to me. I have been treating her feet lesions with a antibiotic cream and they continue to improve (thanks Brad  ).
I contacted the ring secretary again and he tells me there has been no word still from any owner...so it looks like Snowflake might be making an extended visit.
After treating her and watching her very closely I decided today to pop her in with the others. I just couldn't stand her being in the small enclosure and she is showing no signs of any illness. It's earlier than I wanted, but I feel it is ok so I will go with the feeling.
Snowflake from all behavioural apearance is a male.
I pretty much guessed that when he stormed into one of Cecil's nests and then proceeded in wrestling Cecil when he cameto defend the nest. Cecil flew away! Then he proceeded in jumping to the highest perch and taking on ELLE (the boss)...ELLE flew away after much wrestling....perhaps there is a new boss in Alaska's Loft 
Regards
Alaska


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alaska, 

Boy, it DOES sound like you've got a new matriarch in your loft! Defeating Cecil and the GREAT Elle, this bird wastes no time! Is this fantail bigger than your birds?

I'm glad to hear that Snowflake is continuing to improve and get on track to being completely heathly. I guess this is your bird now, and it doesn't seem like the real owner is going to come forth. No doubt with the band mix up, there is no way that they'll be able to find their bird, even if they wanted to.

Thanks for the update


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

The only way I can see of finding the owner is if they contact the ring secretary to ask if anyone has reported him missing. Because of their numbering error they have no other reference to were he comes from. If I lost one of my Pigeons the first thing I would do would be call up the ring sec. and then call again...and again...and again.
I can only assume from the lack of calling and the condition of Snowflake when I found him this 'owner' does not think it important enough to atleast check, so Snowflake is welcome in my loft until I hear otherwise.

I keep going to check on them... Snowflake is small in body size (smaller than my APT's even), although his Large Fantail and longer larger beak make him appear alot larger than he actually is. Having said that, I have noticed ELLE checking him out...so I think it is the 'new pigeon in the loft' nerves...and ELLE just may take hold of the reigns again when he gets to know Snowflake.
I can hear them cooing now...time to check on them again...
Regards
Alaska


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh my, another cliffhanger: "Desparate Pigeons?" Can't wait for updates! Bet 'cha ELLE will end up King of the Loft!

Soooo glad to hear Snowflake is doing well. Such a beautiful bird! The owner's loss is certainly your gain!

How is Noir? And the rest of the gang??


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am glad to hear Snowflake is doing great. He is certainly very lucky to have found you.
One thing I want to mention though. If you haven't checked him out or treated for worms please do so. Only very few birds I found or were brought to me had no worms. They don't necessarily show any syptoms and their droppings can look healthy.

Reti


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Noir is looking all grown up and happy, she is a little smaller than the rest (she is my current avatar pic), and a little timid (which is quite a contrast to her extra large brother ELLE and his antics). She also has a nervous streak in her, which both her and ELLE get from their father Ash...he is an extremely nervous pigeon in nature. She is also very good a nipping you with her beak when you get close, and has learnt wing-fu from her mum Penny. Just gotta love her 
I went out to check on them just recently and caught Snowflake chasing Max of the 'top shelf'. Looks like Snowflake wants to claim it as his own...lol. However when I checked last night they were having a huddle party on the 'top shelf', which included ELLE, Fluff, Snowflake, Noir and Max..... so I don't think Snowflake has that much of an IronBeak, he does have his social side aswell 
Thanks Reti, worms were not something I treated for as his droppings looked fine, however I agree this is a good thing to treat just in case...It's about time all my birds get a preventative dose anyways 
Regards
Alaska


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Alaska.....LOL....."wing fu!" Too funny, but true!

Linda


----------

